# Suggestions for buying Point and Shoot camera in 14-16K range



## dikart4 (Jan 26, 2014)

*What's your budget?*
Rs 14K-16K 

*Camera type?*
Point and Shoot/Superzoom

*Body Style?*
Compact

*How much zoom do you want/expect?*
More than 15x optical zoom.

*Do you care for manual exposure controls?*
Yes I would love to have it but its not a compulsory need 

*What will you be shooting with this camera?*
Nature Photography and Family Photos both Indoor and outdoor

Will you be shooting mostly indoors/low light and/or action/sports? Video?
Indoor (low light) as well as outdoor.

*Do you have any particular model(s) in your mind?*

1.Canon Powershot SX510HS
2.Sony Cybershot DSC WX300
3.Canon IXUS 255HS

*Any brand preference?*
Canon,Sony,Nikon

*From where will you be buying?*
Online or Local store wherever its cheaper and has more freebies

*Any other features you need?*
*1.Full HD video recording.*
2.Built in WiFi and GPS
*3.Wireless remote control of the camera over Wifi*
4.Bright natural colors

Hello TDigitians,

This is my first camera and I was looking for a compact point and shoot with around 10x optical zoom but my younger brother who is bit interested in photography is insisting on buying a superzoom with manual control mode and with a minimum of 15X-20X optical zoom.

So I am asking your help in choosing the camera with above said requirements.

Thank You


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 26, 2014)

can you really afford WX300 then you can afford panasonic TZ30 too  I liked everything about WX300 ...it have great reviews


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2014)

You have to relax your requirements. I could find no cameras with these criteria...


----------



## dikart4 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks sujoyp and nac ........although Panasonic TZ30 has great reviews one of my friend using that said that he was not impressed with it. WX300 goes out of budget.

I am a newbie to photography so may be I am asking too many features and requirements....Wireless remote control of the camera over Wifi isnt supported in many models I guess....so If I drop that and have these requirements 1.Built in Wifi,GPS 2.Full HD Video recording 3.Good indoor(low light) photos 4.15X+ optical zoom which one is the best camera in the 14K to 16K price range


----------



## nac (Jan 29, 2014)

You can't get everything dikart...

Nikon S6500 and S9500 do have wifi, gps, video, zoom and all but it doesn't have manual exposure control which your brother wants to have. 

WB250 does have everything (if I am right, you can even control remotely with a smart phone - confirm this if you're interested) but no GPS, mono recording and the reviews are below average.

You can get all the features with TZ40 and HX50 but that will cost you above 20k+


----------



## dikart4 (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks nac,.......TZ40 and HX50 goes out out of budget.

What is your opinion about Canon Powershot SX510 HS.....Its available for Rs.16350 on flipkart and amazon.


----------



## nac (Jan 30, 2014)

Read IQ of SX510 has improved compared to its predecessor. But comparing to TZ30, I would definitely wouldn't come close SX510. And they may classify SX510 as compact, but it seems more like a bridge camera. It wouldn't fit in a pocket.

My opinion, 
If you emphasis more on wifi - Samsung
If you emphasis more on video - Panasonic or Sony
If you want more extra frills - Panasonic or Sony
If you want better IQ - Canon
If you want good battery life - Don't even look at Canon
If you're little crazy about photography, have lot of patience - Canon (With CHDK, you can get RAW and some more interesting features which you can't get it from any other cameras)

Final word, there is no perfect camera. Every camera has its own merits and demerits. The one you have is the best one.

After analysing, researching.. narrow down the models you are interested. Check them in a local store before buying.


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 10, 2014)

Finally decided to buy Canon Powershot SX 510 HS.

Its available in flipkart for 16K but when i called them to enquire about the product I came to know that it doesn't include a camera case/pouch and memory card.

I also enquired at the local Canon ImageSquare store and they quoted Rs.17450 with a 4GB card and a camera case/pouch with 2 years warranty.

What to do??I have bought many things from flipkart and have a very good experience with their service.But still what are the things I should enquire before placing the order?

I was planning to buy a 16GB card along with camera(should I have to buy a Class 10 card??).Also if I have to buy the camera case/pouch for this particular model where should I look for.Any pointers/links for memory card and camera case(preferably in flipkart) would be really helpful.

Thank you


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 10, 2014)

I think you should buy from flipkart...a pouch may cost 600 locally and card sandisk ultra 16GB is good enough for you


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 10, 2014)

Edit : To be honest, I'm really confused between Canon Powershot SX510 HS and Panasonic Lumia TZ30...my brother really wants a camera with manual shooting mode.

Both these cameras are available for same price.
Canon is more bulky compared to Panasonic and has a higher zoom and Wifi,CMOS censor options also its a newer model.
Whereas TZ30 is more compact pocketable and comes with more features like panaroma,3D image and high sensitivis MOS censor but with no Wifi.

Please suggest pros and cons of these models.
Heard that canon has better low light performance coz of CMOS sensor so I'm more inclined towards it.

Aaaah seriously didn't expect that choosing a camera would be such a headache  Please help guys as I have to decide it within 1 or 2 days.

yeah sujoyp that was what i was thinking.....can you please comment on my doubt regarding tz30 and canon in above post^^^


----------



## icebags (Feb 11, 2014)

u worry too much, and its my duty to make u confused abit more. 

Canon PowerShot SX510 HS Review | PhotographyBLOG
Panasonic Lumix DMC-ZS20 Review: Digital Photography Review
Review: Overview

sx is almost or equal to 6 months old camera, yet there is no review of it at reputed camera review sites, kinda strange.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2014)

I read the review and it seems fine...did you handle the cam personally...how did u feel the sleek body and big zoom at the front

TZ30 looks much better and have better feature set


----------



## dikart4 (Feb 11, 2014)

Personally I felt that the Canon Powershot SX510HS is not that big as it appears in the images.It fits comfortably in the hand and also the grip to hold the camera is very good.I was more comfortable holding and operating it than the other compact cameras.

Also I came across these reviews

Canon SX510 HS review | Cameralabs

Canon Powershot SX510 HS Review

Which r giving good opinions about this camera.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2014)

yes reviews are good...if you are fine with the size and ready to take it in a saperate pouch everywhere then get it.


----------



## icebags (Feb 11, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I read the review and it seems fine...did you handle the cam personally...how did u feel the sleek body and big zoom at the front
> 
> TZ30 looks much better and have better feature set



dont ask me, i m fz35 fanboy.

cannon images kinda appear flat to me. i rarely go out for a photo session and neither its my hobby, but for my personal taste, i think fz35 gives the best colour & image depth among all the p&s out there. 

from my personal collection (a smaller aperture would have been better, but well.....): 


Spoiler



SOOC:
*i.imgur.com/ldITYhw.jpg

a little bit of PP gives satisfying result:
*i.imgur.com/4oFBaDD.jpg


when i bought this cam found some comparisons, its old , and perhaps cannon have changed their stuff, i dont know. have not checked other cams as much. op should go through the sample images thoroughly to check what appeals him most.

FZ100 vs SX30 additional samples - Steve's Digicams Forums

spome more samples of tz10/zs7 from 3 yrs ago:
*forums.steves-digicams.com/panasonic-leica/174455-zs7-no-flash-indoors-rocky-mtn-dino-museum.html

sorry, i dont have much cannon resources, panasonic appealed me most, so, i went through a lot of samples and reviews back then.

this one is recent, sx40, higher quality than sx510, but it doesn't bother to have a look.
*forums.steves-digicams.com/canon/193122-canon-powershot-sx-40-hs-pictures.html


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 11, 2014)

P&S quality changes a bit every year ...soo its always better to get the latest P&S (released within 1-1.5 yr) 

but the idea of cheking sample image is good...check flickr for pictures taken with respective cameras


----------

